# USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

As many of you know USP Motorsports has a long history of drag racing, stemming from our 9 second mk3 Jetta to our 10 second mk4 gti. Recently, we decided to transplant the 12 valve vr6 motor from our 9 second jetta into our 2002 Audi S4. This combination is proving to be the best of both worlds; the reliable and simple 12 valve vr6 motor from the jetta coupled with the all wheel drive system of the s4. 








The project was just recently completed and our first day at the track proved to be very successful, with three 10 second passes followed by two 9 second passes, we were able to take 1st place in the NSCRA true street class. We will be taking the car even further within the next few months as the car still weighs in at 3300 lbs. and these passes were done on BFG drag radials.
Video of 9 second pass 
 Another 9 second pass
















Currently the car is tuned on 32psi of boost and running E85 ethanol for fuel. Below is the dyno sheet with higher numbers coming soon.
Video of the dyno run 








Note: torque line falls off b/c the dyno lost rpm signal up top.
The current setup is as follows:
12v mk3 vr6 motor
034 stage IIc ecu
034 efi flywheel 
Tilton Carbon/Carbon twin disc clutch
Custom USP mount kit
USP intake manifold and IC piping
Buschur Racing FMIC
ATP exhaust manifold 
Precision Billet wheel 67/65 turbo w/ t4 .81 housing
USP 3.5" aluminum downpipe w/ 4" aluminum catback exhaust
USP fuel system including aeromotive eliminator pump and custom surge tank.
Intake manifold in the works.








Engine bay, completed.








Surge tank mounted in trunk.


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos ([email protected])*

beastly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos (NeverEnding...)*

Awesome Car








How bout some pics of the actual work to fit the motor to the 01E tranny? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos (Tom Long)*

That is awesome, and some very high numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
How bout some pics of the actual work to fit the motor to the 01E tranny? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Direct bolt in with the adapter plate.01A/012/01E have a dual bolt pattern bell housing.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos (Issam Abed)*

750+ AWHP ?! NICE!


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

Those Precision Turbos seem to be the real deal. What is the spool characteristics on your setup with the 6765?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Flyweight)*

Yeah, too bad the dyno curve is against mph and not rpm, but it seems to have a rather wide powerband!


_Modified by PhReE at 1:35 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (Flyweight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyweight* »_Those Precision Turbos seem to be the real deal. What is the spool characteristics on your setup with the 6765?

Boost at ~2200


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

From the dyno you can see it hits full boost/peak torque by 5250rpm. It looks like its making 500wtq by 4400rpm and 600wtq by 4800rpm.


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

sweet any more pics on the build?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Very nice I was waiting to see a dyno sheet and more pics of the setup. What does it rev to?


_Modified by sp_golf at 2:02 AM 5-22-2009_


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Very nice I was waiting to see a dyno sheet and more pics of the setup. What does it rev to?

_Modified by sp_golf at 2:02 AM 5-22-2009_
~ 7500


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Verry nice built!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

absolutely love it


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Great project! How painful was the electrical part of the build and integrating MK3 VR stuff with the S4 cluster and controls?


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (pal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pal* »_Great project! How painful was the electrical part of the build and integrating MK3 VR stuff with the S4 cluster and controls?

It's on 034 standalone so probably not too hard as there probably isn't any actual MK3 wiring left...
That's an awesome build! I didn't see any internal work on your spec sheet though, it's not running that on stock internals is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (GoingUp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoingUp* »_
It's on 034 standalone so probably not too hard as there probably isn't any actual MK3 wiring left...
That's an awesome build! I didn't see any internal work on your spec sheet though, it's not running that on stock internals is it?









facotyr cluster works including tach, speedo, coolant level, coolant temp, and oil pressure. Je pistons and pauter rods for the bottom end with a ferrera valve kit for the head


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very nice work USP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

did you guys get hte engine mounting kit from 034?
sure is tempting since B5 A4 quattros can be had pretty cheap now (with blown engines or high mileage)


----------



## Tree_1 (Dec 22, 2005)

E85? Can you get higher number with it or what? Seems kinda crazy...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_did you guys get hte engine mounting kit from 034?
sure is tempting since B5 A4 quattros can be had pretty cheap now (with blown engines or high mileage)

we fabricated our own in house. 
More power can be made on e85 then any other race gas since ethanol burns a lot cooler than any gasoline.


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Props for getting the conversion done !








We haven't been able to get ours done so quickly... she is sitting in pieces, trying to get the motor / turbo all setup and nailed down, and still working out our 10 pt. cage...
Were you running OEM s4 drivetrain or did you upgrade the Differentials ?


_Modified by x SPY x at 8:30 AM 5-24-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

67mm billet rocks..


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (x SPY x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x SPY x* »_Props for getting the conversion done !








We haven't been able to get ours done so quickly... she is sitting in pieces, trying to get the motor / turbo all setup and nailed down, and still working out our 10 pt. cage...
Were you running OEM s4 drivetrain or did you upgrade the Differentials ?

_Modified by x SPY x at 8:30 AM 5-24-2009_

stock diffs, axles, everything.. oem fluid etc


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Luv how you laid the smack down on the red evo







sick build killa beast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1~STUNNA* »_Luv how you laid the smack down on the red evo







sick build killa beast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

stay tuned in, new updates soon with even quicker times!!!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

insane!


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Any more info on the build? What problems you ran into? Etc etc?


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Any more info on the build? What problems you ran into? Etc etc?

what other info are you looking for?


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
what other info are you looking for?

Nm, Helps if i re-read the post. Everything i was looking for was already answered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*

Very nice... ahh, how much?


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_Very nice... ahh, how much?









make a reasonable offer


----------



## dave13s4 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sick build n congrats on the time. why did you guys modify the radiator? can't really tell from the pics if something hits it or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dave13s4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dave13s4* »_sick build n congrats on the time. why did you guys modify the radiator? can't really tell from the pics if something hits it or not.

It was modified when we tried out this waste of a setup.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

so you are saying even with standalone/full control of the engine, the 2.7T is a 'dog' compared to a carefully build old school 12V VR6 ?
d


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_so you are saying even with standalone/full control of the engine, the 2.7T is a 'dog' compared to a carefully build old school 12V VR6 ?
d

somthing like that, its just the 2.7t we had in the car was fully built blah blah blah, and made 600whp but just had such a crappy power band..
just made more sence to put the 12v motor in, since that is chris' bread and butter


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos ([email protected])*









Hi USP Motorsports.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a very nice project, your new exhaust tubular manifold is more then just cool







Great fabrication work from USP








But i was wondering what kind of RPM are you car running on this dyno @ 102mph?
Have a great new year!
Best regards from
Jacob


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos (JVK)*

im curious what CR your using and stock sized valves or oversize? cams?


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos (Nuzzi)*

What is the total cost of doing this swap? Parts only?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (3071R-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3071R-GLI* »_~ 7500


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos ([email protected])*

what a sweet setup. i cant wait till my buddy gets his VR6 a4 going.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos (JVK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuzzi* »_im curious what CR your using and stock sized valves or oversize? cams?

We are running 9.5:1 CR, oversized valves, and 268 cams


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos ([email protected])*

Back from the dead....
What difference would a 24V 3.2L from an R make here? Aren't those engines suposed to be more efficient and make more power? I'm not a VR person and was just curious, but I would think this same set up with a 24V 3.2 VR should make more power


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports VR6 powered Audi S4 Project: pics, results, and videos ([email protected])*

Awesome Build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love this car and the 12v VR6 even more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ok! so Aside from the adapter plate for the transmission, what else is needed to complete the swap? Just Custom Motor mounts and some wiring? well and everything else that goes along with building a vr too...

I've got a motor ready to go


















_Modified by dub_slug at 2:02 AM 5-4-2010_


----------

